# Looking for a durable liquid wax/ sealant.



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Main criteria is durability, and not fussy in application and weather. Not worried about looks. Would prefer a liquid or cream type product rather than spray purely because I prefer it. 

Initially interested in collinite 845, chemicalguys jetseal 109, dodo juice iron gloss. Any others that have met there durability claims in real world use?

I've previously had limited use with this type of product, only using zaino z2, menzerna power lock, autofinesse powerseal, meguiars ultimate liquid wax.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Britemax extreme elements is a liquid sealant, really easy to work with, can be applied over the entire car and not worry about it being hard to remove. Infact it is best to leave it on overnight and then buff off. 

My other proposal was colli 845 but you already mentioned that one.

Other options are 
Blackfire sealant
poorboys ex
Fusso f7
optimum opti seal
bilt hamber hydra


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Id forgotten about extreme elements. Any thoughts on durability in comparison to those mentioned?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I think its about 4 months...could be longer...not 100% sure 

Durability always depends of the prep, weather, maintenance...as you probarbly know


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Blackfire Wet Diamond for me.Incredible looks,slickness 2 thin coats got 4 months.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

This :thumb:

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/klasse-high-gloss-sealant-glaze.php?osCsid=dj6baucdcaibg71erqogakmfo0

Or

Liquid wax; Collinite 845


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The liquid version of Natty's blue wax is apparently really good,not used it myself but I did like the paste version.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Two coats of the old powerlock still hard to beat. 
I'm a big dodo fan but I have used iron gloss a couple of times and just didn't cut it with me. 

Gonz.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> Two coats of the old powerlock still hard to beat.
> I'm a big dodo fan but I have used iron gloss a couple of times and just didn't cut it with me.
> 
> Gonz.


I felt the same with Iron gloss,was not impressed.


----------



## del77 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm undecided on CG jetseal and af toughcoat. Read a lot about both and they both seem to have very good durability.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Another vote for Blackfire WD


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Wet diamond, is that the all finish paint protect?

Fusso 7 coat looks an option

Friend has the liquid Nattys, lovely to use and looks and nice to use, but average at best durability. Thought similar to power lock the original version but durability wasn't as hardy as I'm looking. Anyone used the new version


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

It is a spray liquid but don't let that put you off, Auto Finesse Tough Coat should definitely be in your list to consider.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Ross said:


> I felt the same with Iron gloss,was not impressed.


It left a beautiful slick feel to the paint but i had a lot of contamination on the paint after a couple of weeks that wouldn't budge after washing then after about 4 weeks the protection was almost gone!!!
I tried a few times on different cars to with similar results.

Gonz


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I used it on brand new alloys after an IPA wipe down but it just did not last at all am afraid.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

steelghost said:


> It is a spray liquid but don't let that put you off, Auto Finesse Tough Coat should definitely be in your list to consider.


Toughcoat is nice but it's far from the most durable of sealants.

My main priority is outright durability, will be used on cars not often maintained that will get a hard time. As said, finish is not an interest


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah all finish paint protection I dont use any other stuff now.Gives look i want and you hardly use any.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76435


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> Wet diamond, is that the all finish paint protect?


Hi Dave,
I've found it to be very easy to work with when applied over Blackfire GEP. One coat applied over GEP gave about 3 months durability and was still going strong after top ups from the Blackfire WD Polymer Spray.

Compared to a product like Britemax exteme elements that you mentioned- which is more like a thick paste, grabby and hard to spread compared with the Blackfire sealant. AF Power seal I have found to be easier to work with than Britemax. 1 coat of powerseal over AF ultra glaze gave me about 3 months durability, but the Blackfire AFPP edges it in ease of use. That's not to say Powerseal is hard work, but is a lot 'thicker' in substance compared to the Blackfire sealant which is quite thin, and easily spread and buffed off. Another strong point about the Blackfire sealant is the remarkable finish when used over the GEP. Cheers


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Dont dismiss the Glare range just because of the price. It outstrips a lot of the more expensive " designer " brands


----------



## matthewsimone (Dec 7, 2014)

Ross said:


> The liquid version of Natty's blue wax is apparently really good,not used it myself but I did like the paste version.


I really didn't like the nattys blue wax, found it hard to buff off


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

suspal said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76435


on that list of tested products there is only collinite 845, or is that what you are suggesting?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Yellow Dave said:


> Toughcoat is nice but it's far from the most durable of sealants.
> 
> My main priority is outright durability, will be used on cars not often maintained that will get a hard time. As said, finish is not an interest


My experience is that if you apply it "thick" to begin with, with a second thin coat on top, it lasts pretty well (four months and counting on our daily driver).


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

matthewsimone said:


> I really didn't like the nattys blue wax, found it hard to buff off


You must have put too much on,its an easy wax to use.


----------



## GolfEd (Oct 25, 2014)

Wolfgang deep gloss sealant, you should see around 4 months durability with 2 coats.Easy to use and comes of a breeze.


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

Another for Collinite 845.
Read OEM application instructions carefully, and be sure to warm up product and shake well.
You will be rewarded................


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Yellow Dave said:


> on that list of tested products there is only collinite 845, or is that what you are suggesting?


Dave,for the money 845 imho is hard to beat four month durability if preped right,however do consider Scholl's SW40, applied sept last year still beading though will need to be reapplied soon.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Menzerna Power Lock.

Super easy to use, looks great and has the durability to back it up.
I've had 7 months from it before removal. it's always tipped Z2 for me.


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

I would forget JetSeal109, if looking for durability. I've found it's durability is about 2 months at finnish winter conditions.
One finnish pro detailer report that one of his client car had coat of Extreme Elements and there still was evidence of protection after 10 months. It was daily driver (about 30 miles/day), but not washed often (maybe every second month?).
I don't have personal experience of it's durability, but it's really easy to use.
I personally would choose between Extreme Elements, Collinite 845, Hydra-Wax and Power Seal.
I'm sure that there's more options which is as durable as these, but i don't know what it would be..

Edit. One interesting product is Nanolex Nanowax.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

LuckyStrike said:


> I personally would choose between Extreme Elements, Collinite 845, *Hydra-Wax* and Power Seal.
> .


Hy

have you tried Hydra? Its on my "will maybe buy for summer wax" list! What is it like?

:wave:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Yellow Dave said:


> Toughcoat is nice but it's far from the most durable of sealants.
> 
> My main priority is outright durability, will be used on cars not often maintained that will get a hard time. As said, finish is not an interest


I've found if I apply it "thick" for the first coat, and follow up with a thinner second coat, it lasts pretty well (four months and counting)


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Ive never had 2x layers of toughcoat last more than 3 months without a top up which is easy enough to do as it's simpler to use than some QD's but never on it's own regardless of prep or application. I do love the product and I'm on my 3rd 250ml bottle but Ive tested it through winter and it's just not up to the task considering how bad out cars get

Likewise Z2 and power lock are very good but tested the 2 side by side and didn't feel they offered the durability I'm looking for this time round. Anything other than this I'd happily use power lock again

Current interested are with collinite 845, britemax extreme elements, autofinesse powerseal although previous tests I saw better durability with application by DA than hand so that puts me off, and bilt hamber hydra wax.


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

A&J said:


> Hy
> 
> have you tried Hydra? Its on my "will maybe buy for summer wax" list! What is it like?
> 
> :wave:


Sorry, that's only of my listed options which i don't have. It should have little lower durability if compared to Finis-Wax. Finis-Wax is most durable wax what i have used (tested personally on same car/same time against collinite 476, fk1000p, ag hd, DJ SNH, etc..)


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Here's one from left field Adams paint sealant I used it on my winter prep regime for first time nice shine reported 6 months mines going strong but I whacked two layers of wax on top. You can also top up with their h20 guard and gloss. 

Didn't like jet seal ditched it the bonnet. I think dj red mist or fa is a great product, did my caravan with it in lakes and they have had some rain up there but popped up at new year and beading really well. Another quick product power maxed winter coat great stuff.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Polish Angel Master Sealant


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Isn't PA a little fussy on application with weather conditions and environment ?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Im a bit supprised that nobody mentioned Zaino Z-2


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

A&J said:


> Im a bit supprised that nobody mentioned Zaino Z-2


It was mentioned in the OP



Yellow Dave said:


> I've previously had limited use with this type of product, *only using zaino z2*, menzerna power lock, autofinesse powerseal, meguiars ultimate liquid wax.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Oh...right...i missed that one

Thanx chewy


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

845 is as good as any, but so are these:

SONAX ProfiLine Polymer Net Shield 
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/sonax-profiline-polymer-net-shield/prod_1179.html

Duragloss Total Performance Polish +Duragloss Polish Bonding Agent
http://www.ccs-inc.co.uk/sb-products.asp?productid=2374&category=99999
http://www.ccs-inc.co.uk/sb-products.asp?productid=2320&category=99999


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

Have a look at our products, great shine and depth, easy to apply and lasts ages!!


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Yellow Dave said:


> I've previously had limited use with this type of product, only using zaino z2, menzerna power lock, autofinesse powerseal, *meguiars ultimate liquid wax*.


Considering i already have Megs ultimate compound and ultimate polish should i even bother buying ultimate liquid wax?

Is it any good?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Extremely easy to apply and remove, a nice darkening effect on darker colours. Decent water behaviour but durability I've seen at about 2 maybe 3months 

Not really sure it's worth RRP unless you can get it cheap


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Slims detailing have Megs ultimate paste wax on sale for 18 quid currently http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/acc...arance-items/meguiars-ultimate-wax-paste.html 
I am tempted myself lol


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Ultimate paste wax spreads so far. Better than the likes of britemax vantage or zymol Glasur which of those I've tried had been the best. 

Again durability is short lived and RRP is a bit steep but a lovely finish and a pleasure to use


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its a pity with the megs retail range durability is kinda poor.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> Ultimate paste wax spreads so far.


Hi Dave,

Just wondering if you've tried the Megs #26 yellow wax, cheers.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry chewy I'm afraid not. Only the ultimate waxes


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Just wondering if you've tried the Megs #26 yellow wax, cheers.


Its a decent wax, easy applied and removed,darkens paint slightly and a good finish. worth a go:thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> Its a decent wax, easy applied and removed,darkens paint slightly and a good finish. worth a go:thumb:


Really enjoyed using this years ago.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Really enjoyed using this years ago.


yea i liked it. I would use it again


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> Sorry chewy I'm afraid not. Only the ultimate waxes


Fair enough. When I first started trying waxes the #26 was one of those that caught my eye. Think it sounds like it's worth trying, and not too expensive:thumb:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> Its a decent wax, easy applied and removed,darkens paint slightly and a good finish. worth a go:thumb:


Hi cheekymonkey,

Have you tried also the #16 paste wax?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

I have and its a collinite type wax, long lasting very solvent heavey. Saying that i recall it was up date not long back.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Can colli 845 be applied on glaze or are the solvents too strong? Has anyone tried?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

all colli's will remove a glaze


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> all colli's will remove a glaze


Thats a shame. Thanks anyway.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Nobody mentioned Prima Epic or FK2180 as these are also a option.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Never thought too much to the prima range other than slick QD. That's a great product. 

I tried looking at the fk sealant but couldn't find a lot about it

Since the thread I've taken a slightly different route and plan to use carpro essence as a base and maintain from there


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Interesting but good choice. :thumb:


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Try Carlack ncs with colli on top ;-)


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I ordered some Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Nano Seal.

Im still waiting for it. Will see how it performs.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Autoglym EGP does what you want. Wipe on - wait for a bit - wipe off.



Easy 4 months plus and it's cheap as chips.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Has anyone mentioned Sonax PNS? I know its a spray but its still pretty awesome


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Rayaan said:


> Has anyone mentioned Sonax PNS? I know its a spray but its still pretty awesome


^^^^^^^this. 2 layers of this should see 6 months, if you have BSD that is the top up product for it. You can get them both from Euro Car Parts for about £14, I honestly believe this is the cheapest and most effective protection on the market 🏻

You won't be disappointed either, water behaviour is amazing and it kept my car's cleaner for longer.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I used auto glum extra gloss protection. After a panel wipe and two layers I got around six months. That's cheap enough. Also use it on alloys with no problems.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

footfistart said:


> I used auto glum extra gloss protection.


Lol 😁


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

AS_BO said:


> ^^^^^^^this. 2 layers of this should see 6 months, if you have BSD that is the top up product for it. You can get them both from Euro Car Parts for about £14, I honestly believe this is the cheapest and most effective protection on the market 🏻
> 
> You won't be disappointed either, water behaviour is amazing and it kept my car's cleaner for longer.


Are ECP still selling the sonax PSN? Can't seem to find it on their website..


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> Lol 😁


What's funny about that?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Auto *glum* instead of Autoglym

Just a typo...dont worry about it.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

footfistart said:


> What's funny about that?


Just a typo or a spell checker blip i guess, but i thought "AutoGlum" was funny.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I didn't see that. My bad.


----------

